# Mark McMorris throwing some shade Shaun White's way



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Pretty funny.






"He doesn't dominate slopestyle at all"
"He doesn't even watch snowboarding I don't think.."

:laugh:


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Hahahahahha I love this!
McMorris is pretty cool!
:laugh::yahoo::signlol::10:


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Im not a fan of triple corks really, but McMorris' look so much better than Shauns for now at least.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> "He doesn't even watch snowboarding I don't think.."


He's probably busy at Target photo shoots. :laugh:


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice listhhhhhhp


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

"He scores high for what? Grabbing his board?"

Pure gold.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That level of riding is just ridiculous. My brain just goes, "Does not compute."


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Leo said:


> "He scores high for what? Grabbing his board?"
> 
> Pure gold.


Hehehe...yeah that was priceless.. I love that McMorris kid, but that could be cause I also grew up snowboarding in Saskatchewan so I feel an obligation to like him.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Hehehe...yeah that was priceless.. I love that McMorris kid, but that could be cause I also grew up snowboarding in Saskatchewan so I feel an obligation to like him.


There's like one hill in saskatchewan to ride right? I heard it's even worse there than here in the midwest. God bless you for your commitment, haha


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

So....that shit was pretty funny. But if White comes out and punks him what then?


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

NoOtherOptions said:


> So....that shit was pretty funny. But if White comes out and punks him what then?


Then we wait until redbull supernatural to make fun of him again! Yay!:laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shauns triple is not pretty to witness in person I can tell you that much.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Shauns triple is not pretty to witness in person I can tell you that much.


Yea well, all he has to do is practice getting that hand drag on the landing and he'll have the perfect triple cork.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

seant46 said:


> Then we wait until redbull supernatural to make fun of him again! Yay!:laugh:


Yay! :laugh:
But hopefully he doesn't beat him!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I can understand McMorris being slighted that White won X-Games Europe, especially since White's closeout rail hit was like a backside board no variation or something weak like that. However, I'm not sure it'd be smart to talk smack on a teammate but who knows how Burton Global internal politics actually work. Maybe they actually let their riders have some independence but I find it hard to believe that they'd let their golden goose's image tarnish too much, particularly from a teammate.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Leo said:


> Yea well, all he has to do is practice getting that hand drag on the landing and he'll have the perfect triple cork.


hahaha that was clever:thumbsup:


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I can understand McMorris being slighted that White won X-Games Europe, especially since White's closeout rail hit was like a backside board no variation or something weak like that. However, I'm not sure it'd be smart to talk smack on a teammate but who knows how Burton Global internal politics actually work. Maybe they actually let their riders have some independence but I find it hard to believe that they'd let their golden goose's image tarnish too much, particularly from a teammate.


Interesting point I never really thought of that before.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

One of the funniest boarders of all time, I thought was Peter Line, his little video clip of how he was raised by a family of chipmunks was some funny shit. I'll have to youtube, and see if I can find it.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I can understand McMorris being slighted that White won X-Games Europe, especially since White's closeout rail hit was like a backside board no variation or something weak like that. However, I'm not sure it'd be smart to talk smack on a teammate but who knows how Burton Global internal politics actually work. Maybe they actually let their riders have some independence but I find it hard to believe that they'd let their golden goose's image tarnish too much, particularly from a teammate.


I don't think he was _completely _serious....


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Even other pro's are sick of SW getting SW points. McMo def got robbed in Tignes.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

I can see how MM would be frustrated, but grow up man and show some class. I always thought he was a pretty decent dude but he comes off as a total douche in this video. Who knows if it was out of context or just a bias edit though...


----------



## kbettch (Jan 4, 2013)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I can understand McMorris being slighted that White won X-Games Europe, especially since White's closeout rail hit was like a backside board no variation or something weak like that. However, I'm not sure it'd be smart to talk smack on a teammate but who knows how Burton Global internal politics actually work. Maybe they actually let their riders have some independence but I find it hard to believe that they'd let their golden goose's image tarnish too much, particularly from a teammate.


It's not like McMorris couldn't go to any other company, or surpass white as the "golden goose"


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

WasatchMan said:


> I can see how MM would be frustrated, but grow up man and show some class. I always thought he was a pretty decent dude but he comes off as a total douche in this video. Who knows if it was out of context or just a bias edit though...


Please. I would give one to one odds that this trash talking was set up by Burton to make the XGames more interesting. Nothing like a little drama to get viewers and have Sal mention it 100,000 times through the weekend.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

john doe said:


> Please. I would give one to one odds that this trash talking was set up by Burton to make the XGames more interesting. Nothing like a little drama to get viewers and have Sal mention it 100,000 times through the weekend.


Yep, that's happened in other sports and in some it's even gotten to the point of the whole "sport" revolving around the fake drama (Example: Super Steroid "You Did What With Mah Gurl?" Cage Fighting, or whatever it's called.)

I wonder if snowboarding could become like THAT someday... :icon_scratch:

Hopefully not.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Leo said:


> Yea well, all he has to do is practice getting that hand drag on the landing and he'll have the perfect triple cork.


LOL!

He is going to be the first guy to get 100 in slopestyle AND suepr pipe in the same x games, all thanks to his patented grabs and hand drags.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Gdog42 said:


> Yep, that's happened in other sports and in some it's even gotten to the point of the whole "sport" revolving around the fake drama (Example: Super Steroid "You Did What With Mah Gurl?" Cage Fighting, or whatever it's called.)
> 
> I wonder if snowboarding could become like THAT someday... :icon_scratch:
> 
> Hopefully not.


Pro wrestling isn't a sport and MMA isn't pro wrestling. That post made you look like a fucking moron.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

kbettch said:


> It's not like McMorris couldn't go to any other company, or surpass white as the "golden goose"


Shaun White is worth more than the entire rest of the Burton team put together from a pure dollars standpoint. McMorris has decent marketability but White's Olympic credentials is what makes him worth mainstream $$ to Burton. Love him or hate him, that's a fact and no other rider brings that kind of mainstream interest to Burton.

McMorris could probably go to K2/Ride, Salomon or any of the other teams that can sling contracts similar to what he has now but I don't think he'd ever make as much money as if he stayed with Burton global.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> Yep, that's happened in other sports and in some it's even gotten to the point of the whole "sport" revolving around the fake drama (Example: Super Steroid "You Did What With Mah Gurl?" Cage Fighting, or whatever it's called.)
> 
> I wonder if snowboarding could become like THAT someday... :icon_scratch:
> 
> Hopefully not.


The UFC has a contract with Fox now and has major promotional deals in most major first world countries. You sound like a moron. Good job.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Pro wrestling isn't a sport


wtf, seriously? *facepalm*
I already knew that. That's why I said *"*sport*"* with the *fucking quotation marks*...



linvillegorge said:


> That post made you look like a fucking moron.


...So speak for yourself. Holy shit.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> wtf, seriously? *facepalm*
> I already knew that. That's why I said *"*sport*"* with the *fucking quotation marks*...
> 
> 
> ...


Nope you are a moron. The UFC is a massive enterprise. I'd argue from a pure dollar standpoint it makes more than 90% of snowboard companies.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Nope you are a moron. The UFC is a massive enterprise. I'd argue from a pure dollar standpoint it makes more than 90% of snowboard companies.


I wasn't referring to the UFC.

*I was talking about WWE.*


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

to get back to snowboarding and not WWE or UFC, Shaun White got as famous as he did because he was totally dominant in every competition he entered, Pipe, Slope and even Big Air as a young kid at the right time. It was revolutionary at that point for someone his age to be so dominant in a sport. Similar to Travis Pastrana in freestyle motocross. 

If McMorris is able to do more than just do slope style or big air events he could maybe gain the same level of recognition but I doubt it because now it's not that rare. He isn't that young and he isn't consistently better than everyone else when he rides. 

People slam SW and I understand why but there is definitely a reason he got to where he is. He may be a douche, he may get extra credit etc. but you tell me when you watch the pipe competition if there's anyone who even comes close to going as big as he does with the tricks he throws down. Before Pearce and Davis got hurt they were closing that gap but since then nobody is really close. 

Personally I think he's super overexposed and I wish he'd just retire from competition like Craig Kelly or Terje did by the time they got close to this level of exposure but unfortunately that's not likely to happen anytime soon.


----------



## jeephreak (Nov 18, 2012)

lisevolution said:


> to get back to snowboarding and not WWE or UFC, Shaun White got as famous as he did because he was totally dominant in every competition he entered, Pipe, Slope and even Big Air as a young kid at the right time. It was revolutionary at that point for someone his age to be so dominant in a sport. Similar to Travis Pastrana in freestyle motocross.
> 
> If McMorris is able to do more than just do slope style or big air events he could maybe gain the same level of recognition but I doubt it because now it's not that rare. He isn't that young and he isn't consistently better than everyone else when he rides.
> 
> ...


Great post. Totally agree. Was so pissed when Kevin and Danny got hurt, they were beating Shaun all the way up to their injuries.

Shauns talent is insane no doubt, but the media has crammed him down everyones throat so much that everyone hates when. I met him when he was a teen and he was mad chill. Now hes a typical sell out douche.

I was flipping through the ESPN channels yesterday and all I saw about slope was that Shaun made it. Nothing else about the 15 other riders. Cant wait for him to hang up his competition jersey with his long hair.


----------

